# Favorite Space Marine Chapter



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

What are you guys's favorite Space Marine Chapter?

Mine would be the Black Templars ^_^.

Close combat based, fanatically devoted to the Emperor, dont follow the Codex Astartes in #'s (Isnt there possibly up to 5000 Black Templars?) and engage in a never ending crusade


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have to say the Dark Angels. They have the most mystery. They have this air of, "No, we don't need any help. We will cleanse our own." They are on a permanant quest for redemption of the fallen.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

pathwinder14 said:


> I have to say the Dark Angels. They have the most mystery. They have this air of, "No, we don't need any help. We will cleanse our own." They are on a permanant quest for redemption of the fallen.


Yeah, Ive read about them. Pretty interesting, fluff-wise.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Gotta go with the BA's, again their cool fluff (not the Deus books! :evil: ) and their nice shiny red armour does It for me, also the DC ain't nothing to sniff at!


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Imperial Fists. Mainly because they're yellow. But also, to quote from Wiki:



Wikipedia said:


> They are the Chapter most respected by the many institutions of the Imperium, and are considered the most stalwart Chapter in their faith.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

LongBeard said:


> Gotta go with the BA's, again their cool fluff (not the Deus books! :evil: ) and their nice shiny red armour does It for me, also the DC ain't nothing to sniff at!


The Deus books are blasphemy against the Angel.

The Blood Angels are the pinnacle of perfection, as was their Primarch. My username is quite misleading-- I was linked to Heresy-online from a Chaos site, where my username was The Son of Horus. Virtually everywhere else, I use the username The Sanguine Angel.


----------



## Necrontyr (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm gonna go with the Iron Hands. Bionic supermen are just cool. And they are all mechanical and stuff.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

If we are talking main stream chapters (else it will be my own) i would have to say either Salamanders always had a soft spot for the sons of vulkan - must be the pyromaniac in me. Or Space Wolves - Vikings in space YAAAARRR! (also my first ever 40k models).


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

The Fire Hawks.

Being able to burst into a flaming effigy in war is pretty hawt, no pun intended. Then there is the getting trapped in the warp and becoming the Legion of the Damned.

If I have to go mainstream, it's Dark Angels. Their chapter sums up the whole Imperium. Intolerant of the outside world, bitter with heresy, and on an unending quest to rid the treachery from their past.

-Khaine-


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Imperial Fists for regular chapters. There's something about yellow...

otherwise, it has to be the Grey Knights...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the Space Wolves myself. Like Skcuzz said: vikings in space!

Of course, nothing beats the sheer coolness of the Thousand Sons but that is neither here nor there.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah crank another notch for the wolves


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Of course, nothing beats the sheer coolness of the Thousand Sons but that is neither here nor there.


Agreed... sadly, ours is a Legion, not a Chapter. Of the Traitor Legions, the Thousand Sons are definitely the coolest.


----------



## Venerable Dred (Dec 27, 2006)

_*The Consecrators*_

One of the Dark Angels' Successor Chapters.
Interesting historical blurb (too short), and great theme/imagry.
Oh, and I like their Chapter badge as well.


Venerable Dred


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

As expected, I'm backing the Old Wolf all the way. Does what he wants, when he wants and screw what the Emperor or anyone else thinks about it


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

It's got to be the wolves although I've never collected them. I can't wait for a re-vamped codex and then I am definately going for it.

I still have a soft spot for the dark angels though. My first army in 'Space Marine' wa seven companies of marines the full deathwing and ravenwing. My first 3rd ed 40K army was around seventy infantry, eight vehicles, 4 landspeeders, ten bikes and thirty terminators.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

Ive got respect for the Space Wolves now. I read their description and such on the Lexicanum and the whole protecting the citizens of the Imperium above all else is pretty noble, although its a bit to my chagrin that theyre so fiercely anti-authoritarian.

But who are the Consecrators? I checked the Lexicanum and Wikipedia but didnt see anything.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I just love the deathwatch, me being a huge SAS fan, and the deathwatch is like the SAS of the SM.


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

it has to be the Dark angels for me. they have uber cool fluff, there dark and gothic, plus they have a shiny new codex on the way.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Space Wolves by a mile. Big, hairy viking destroyers. Most loyal of 
chapters, finest of fighters, and fluff is cool. After that, either Night lords. Nothing fancy or special about them, ewxcept they play on everybodies one weakness, fear. Or Iron Hands, no reason,'cept they look cool.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The Imperial Fists.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

It would have to be crusade era Luna Wolves.
For ones still around today it is the Space Smurfs(ultra's)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Red Scorpions, before GW started messing them about. (Without that stupid yellow stripe on their helmet.)


----------



## skarr (Jan 28, 2007)

ultramarines...dont ask why


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

The Changer of Ways said:


> Red Scorpions, before GW started messing them about. (Without that stupid yellow stripe on their helmet.)


Never heard of them, whats special about them?


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

Has to be the Iron Snakes! 

Bad ass hoplites in space, and Dan Abnett's backgrounds for them are very cool! 


MarzM


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I've never played Space Marines, but I enjoy reading the history of the Raven Guard. I'd love to see some conversions depicting the malformed quasi-Marines hatched by their Primarch during the Horus Heresy. Wouldn't that be cool? A shambling, disoriented Space Marine in ill-fitting, weathered armor, holding a bolter to his side clumsily.

Hmm...all you'd need is a few Plague Marines, some putty...no no no. I can't start playing Space Marines. I just started Orks and I can't afford another army! And I'm not that good at conversions!

Has anyone ever heard of someone attempting this?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The Changer of Ways wrote;


> Red Scorpions, before GW started messing them about. (Without that stupid yellow stripe on their helmet.)


 I have since had my name changed :wink: 
Siegfried wrote:


> wrote Never heard of them, whats special about them?


Nothing really I just love the colours and had my own fluff. 
GW started writing little bits and releasing FW models so I quit them.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Imperial Fists. They were the first 40K models I ever saw, at a GW store way back, so I'll always have a soft spot for them. 

Plus the bright yellow, it's a nice contrast to the dark and gritty of most other Imperial armies.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

The only chapter i've ever played (besides Grey Knights, but they don't count) and easily my favorite is the Raven Guard.

I wouldn't mind doing Iron Hands down the road, but Raven Guard are definatley my favorite. Blood Angels come a close second.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Blood Ravens. Soon as I saw the opening scene from Dawn of War I was hooked. Read the novels. Librarian-heavy Chapter, that doesn't know its origins. Maybe even tied somehow to The Thousand Sons...man...I can't pass that up! besides I love their color scheme. CS Goto as well has really hooked me on this Chapter!


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Actually, I really love Raven Guard as well. For a short time I ran a small marine detachment of Raven Guard with my Force Commander in a squad of all lightning-clawed jump-packing marines. I totally murdered a Necron force with them in three turns of combat. It was a very small point game though.

I'm also a huge fan of Pre-heresy Thousand Sons, and of late the pre-heresy Death Guard.

The whole story of Lion and Luther fighting on Caliban is amazing to me. So its still Dark Angels and pre-heresy Thousand Sons.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Black Templars ftw! 
I dunno i like their fluff and colors


----------



## PadreJim (Dec 19, 2006)

Space Wolves, hands down. Better than every single chapter in the Imperium and I'll tell you why:

1) They do what needs doing as soon as it needs to be done; none of this "We'll wait and see how things pan out on Earth before we join in" crap, they see something wrong, they fix it right away. I'm looking at you, Dark Angels.

2) They do things their own way, and damned be anyone who tries to tell 'em otherwise. Screw you, Guilliman! We don't need no damn book to tell us how to fight!

3) They know when unbridled savagery is needed, and when a nice tunic and a couple of shiny arm-rings are better than a revving chainsword. Yes, Sanguine Priest Molocharius, I'm talking about you. Please put Brother Chaplain Intimidatus down.

4) They know how to unwind. What's better than crushing the foes of the Imperium beneath your armoured boots and then tossing back a few dozen pints of mead with your battle brothers, all the while oggling the serving wenches?

5) They don't need a 5th reason, so bugger off!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

DaemonsR'us said:


> I dunno i like their fluff and *colors*


Or lack thereof.


----------



## Siegfried (Jan 4, 2007)

The Space Wolves are pretty spiffy and share a good amount in common with the Black Templars, but the Black Templars are still my favorite .

The most zealous of all the chapters ^^.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely Space Wolves, I just love their attitude. They, in my opinion, have the most human feel of all the present chapters. Going even as far as to try and save the innocent (Logan was the only one to protest against the relocation of citizens after the first war on Armageddon).

After that I would say good old Salamanders, love the background and the sturdiness of both their army and character.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ive changed my army but i am still sticking with my SAS theme.

Chamber Militant for the Immortal Emporer, similar to the Adeptus Custodes but far more powerful than your average marine!! ws 5 bs 5 t 5 s 5 artificer armour to all infantry except scouts  it powns, although my average marine does cost 60 points  buggrit!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

If I were to start an Imperial SM army, it would most likely be the Black Templars. Easy to paint, love the fluff, and the way the army plays on the table is quite cool imho.


----------



## Kane (Jan 24, 2007)

The Relictors are the best

Using Chaos weapons against Chaos is awesome


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

SPACE WOLVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm hard choice. Probably Salamaders or Space Wolves.

Salamaders because the fluff material states them as what I have always thought the SM's as: tough, honourable and loving the close range fire fights.

Space Wolves because they are so different to every other chapter and so feral. Grrr arff arff.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Hmm hard choice. Probably Salamaders or Space Wolves.
> 
> Salamaders because the fluff material states them as what I have always thought the SM's as: tough, honourable and loving the close range fire fights.
> 
> Space Wolves because they are so different to every other chapter and so feral. Grrr arff arff.


and dont forget loyal to the emporer more than any other chapter (i think)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

> and dont forget loyal to the emporer more than any other chapter (i think)


True they are loyal little puppies. Plus they actually care about the little people of the universe as well. Not like most other chapters who treat them with utter contempt (the Salamaders arn't that bad either they actually live with the locals on their home planet at certain times, but I'd have to reread the Index on them to confirm)


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

skarr said:


> ultramarines...dont ask why



>> Why Ultramarines skarr?? hmmmm, do tell.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey somebody people just like Vanilla. Nothing wrong with it... although I do like a little flavouring myself.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Hey somebody people just like Vanilla. Nothing wrong with it... although I do like a little flavouring myself.



>> Wasna'e dissing skarr, just interested in why he likes Ultras.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I know, sorry that came across wrong.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I think a well painted Ultramarine force is visually superior to all the other Chapters. The 4th Edition Ultramarines are sweet - not sure about the yellows of yesteryear though...

Once my skills are past the 5yr old stage i'll definately look into collecting an Ultramarine army.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

For me it'll be one of the cursed founding chapters. The Black Dragons with their head crests and adamantium sheathed bone swords are an appealing choice, but I think it'd be amazing to do a Flame Falcons army.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Not to mention really really really hard to do. Imagine sculpting all those flames, my eyes are bleeding and back aching just at the thought of it


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

True ultramarines are kinda "vanilla" but still they have their own little quirks that are just theirs i still think ultramarines are still pretty unique and intresting in their own right
Just because their the emperors shadow doesnt mean anything :?


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> Not to mention really really really hard to do. Imagine sculpting all those flames, my eyes are bleeding and back aching just at the thought of it


Oh I know, but if you could pull it off imagine the ohhh's and ahhh's you'd get for it. I am ahrdly competent enough to get three basic colors on a model, let alone do any sort of major conversions or sculpting, I just love the idea of it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The guy who managed to pull it off would win Best Painted Army at every competition he went to for the next 50 years hands down.

I can paint and convert to a half decent standard if you give me a good 10-12 hours of solid painting time per mini and don't rush me but sculpting flames and then painting them is well and trully beyond me.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Actually, the only members of the Flame Falcons to catch fire wee the first company.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

> Actually, the only members of the Flame Falcons to catch fire wee the first company.


Sorry to shoot you down uberschveinen but the whole chapter went flamey. 

"Knowing that he could not assault the Flame Falcons immediately, he bided his time, witnessing the remainder of the chapter undergo the same change as the First Company"

This is taken from 

http://uk.games-workshop.com/spacemarines/cursed/3/


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmm. My article only had the first part of that story.

Actually, that muation would create all sorts of havoc for transport purposes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea in some rules that I read somewhere (Will try to dig them out) it states that they arn't allowed any sort of transports at all for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

bumma, good luck trying to get to other worlds to assault them or are you refering to during battle, in that case, still buma. i use transport often.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea it was only in the rules it didn't mention it in the fluff, I think its just like when they get angry in battle they go all flammey noy all the time


----------



## Wanderingrogue (Mar 10, 2007)

Its a toss up between the space puppies or the salamaders. Both have the "goodguy" thing, loyal to the emperor, hard as nails but not aloof and while they may obviously know thier better than normall men, their attitude is not a superior one looking down on the other servants of the emperor with contempt etc etc.

I like the bit in armegedon when all the other chapters where doing their own thing or killing with wanton abandon while those two chapters helped civilians, refugees and THEN killed orcish scum with wanton abondon.

Id do salamanders if i ever did a SM army.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i have to say Space Wolves, just because their ranking system is so different. also they look awsum and their long fangs, if used well, are very good


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Officail chapters I have to say 13th company because the're mutan wolf men but unofficail chapter my own The Serpents


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

I personally hate Ultramarines because they are heavily favouritized by GW and very, very common.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

they arent necessarliy favourtised, they are just the chapter that portrays the Space marines best, was one of the first chapters ever made by GW and they follow the Adeptus Astartes code to the letter. so essentially they were chosn because they fitted the role best


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

I still hate them


----------



## Nivlac (Feb 13, 2007)

THe blue Hand


----------



## Herbert (Apr 7, 2007)

Dark Angels

Simply for the reason of the detail from thier ancient fluff. The most wrote about marines in the early times of the game. The Deathwing story being most prevailant in my mind throughout the ages. 

Paint your armour white, go and find the enemy, avenge your people & live happy every after


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

BA definately :twisted:


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

The Black templars, White scars, and Imperial Fists.

Most hated
ultramarines
blood ravens


----------



## DarastrixLeigon (Apr 12, 2007)

The black Templars for their close combat focus but not much else


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I like Dark angels, as I may of said already, but also Space wolves, which I do not think I said


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Why do you hate the Blood Ravens Grey?


----------



## Aelix Eisenhorn (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the 21st founding chapters, some awesom fluff there. Out that the Legion of the Damned are awesom. They come out of no-where to help out other SM chapters and their insagina are bones and flames, and their faces are all post-death pale white. so cool......


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

The Imperial fists are my personal favorite. I love them because they are great fortress builders and take on a defensive role in most battles. They like termies which is also a plus from my point of view. I like yellow. Their stubborn and that suits me just fine. And they defended terra and the emperors palace against a huge portion of Horus' army when he tried to take the Imperium. They got totalled but kudos for the effort.


----------

